# Supprimer photo de l'identifiant



## jofima (4 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite supprimer ma photo d'identifiant. Sur iCloud, je clique sur le signe moins - à côté de la photo mais cela ne fonctionne pas.
Comment puis-je procéder N
Merci à vous,


----------

